# New Algarve Resident



## reanns

Looking to meet folks and make new friends. I'm an American, retired CEO, widow and mother of 2 grown sons living my dream and traveling the world. I fell in love with Portugal the first time I visited and just had to return. I now have a cottage in Ferragudo for the next 3 months and want to see what living in Portugal full-time might be like.

I've only been here 3 days and have yet to meet anyone, but I understand there is a large ex-pat community in this area. How do I get connected and learn what's going on? 

ReAnn


----------



## In 2 bikes

welcome to Portugal. I'm sure you're going to have a fantastic time. As for meeting up with people, there is nothing more rewarding than just taking the plunge and having a drive about and doing some local shopping and I bet within a week you'll have met your first fellow expat in a queue or at a bar and will be chatting away like old pals.

also your fellow countrymen are asking the same question here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ts-living-portugal/892722-many-americans.html


----------



## reanns

Lovely idea but I don't have a car. I'm think I could just go into the square and yell 'does anyone speak English?'!


----------



## Pgmills

reanns said:


> Lovely idea but I don't have a car. I'm think I could just go into the square and yell 'does anyone speak English?'!


Many expats stop at the ice cream shop in Ferragudo after a meal in the evening.


----------



## Pgmills

Also there is a very active retired ladies group in 
Alvor doing aerobics etc virtually every morning.


----------



## reanns

And again...do I just what, walk up and say - are you an ex-pat? Do you speak English? Do you want a new friend? There has to be a better way. I'm single and that also makes a difference. Wouldn't be so strange if I were with a partner to walk around at night with and start a conversation with total strangers.


----------



## reanns

That would be great. Where is Alvor? I've been here exactly 4 days and it's been raining almost every day which really doesn't make for much exploring. I just found out how to take the bus from Ferragudo to Portimao.


----------



## In 2 bikes

reanns said:


> And again...do I just what, walk up and say - are you an ex-pat? Do you speak English? Do you want a new friend? There has to be a better way. I'm single and that also makes a difference. Wouldn't be so strange if I were with a partner to walk around at night with and start a conversation with total strangers.



First thing you have to get a grip of is....yourself, then the fact that Portugal, by no stretch of the imagination, is the U.S.A.. Life here is massively different as are the social attitudes and standards of etiquette. Once you've absorbed the idea that the locals are firstly Portuguese and then there maybe 'some' expats here-and-there, then perhaps you'll realise that you have, in fact, moved to a different country and you may, or may not be blessed with the company of fellow countrymen. 

To move to a foreign country and place so highly on the agenda, so early, the need to find your own DNA then perhaps it was an ill judged move in the first place. Just relax and absorb what's about you and in due course, just like oil on water, things will find their own level.

I make no apologies for being so blunt. I'm a firm believer in saying it how it is based on the information to hand.


----------



## reanns

Being a lady, I won't respond in kind to you very rude post. I have lived as an ex-pat most of my adult life in more countries than you probably can count, so you have no right to tell me how I should live or adapt to this country. I was told by many before I arrived that there was a large, outgoing, interesting and friendly expat community in the Algarve. I only wanted to find out if this was true, if there were any organized events, and how to go about being a participant. FYI, I have quite a few Portuguese friends and all of my neighbors are Portuguese, so finding my own DNA was not the reason for the post. Thank you for showing me that you are one expat I have no wish to ever meet.


----------



## Pgmills

reanns said:


> That would be great. Where is Alvor? I've been here exactly 4 days and it's been raining almost every day which really doesn't make for much exploring. I just found out how to take the bus from Ferragudo to Portimao.


Alvor is just the other side of Portimao. There is usually something on at the Alvor Community Centre. My wife goes Mondays and Wednesdays at 10am for aerobics etc.


----------



## reanns

Thanks for the information. I just got the bus schedule between here and Portimao and found the Portimao bus map online, and there was Alvor! So now I just have to find out if a bus goes near the Community Center.


----------



## Pgmills

reanns said:


> Thanks for the information. I just got the bus schedule between here and Portimao and found the Portimao bus map online, and there was Alvor! So now I just have to find out if a bus goes near the Community Center.


The bus will go to the rotunda. (By the taxi rank) and the community centre is about a 5 min walk from there.


----------



## reanns

Would you happen to know what the bus # is? And where and what is the rotunda? Remember, I've only been here 6 days today. I would also love to find out which bus will take me from where the Ferragudo bus lets me off in Portimao to the movie theater and the mall.


----------



## Pgmills

reanns said:


> Would you happen to know what the bus # is? And where and what is the rotunda? Remember, I've only been here 6 days today. I would also love to find out which bus will take me from where the Ferragudo bus lets me off in Portimao to the movie theater and the mall.


I suggest you visit the Ferragudo tourist office and pick up some timetables and other info. The Rotunda in Alvor is the major roundabout and the bus stop there is known as the Rotunda. As for the cinema in Portimao it is in the Continente shopping centre which is a 10 min walk from the main Portimao square.


----------



## In 2 bikes

reanns said:


> Being a lady, I won't respond in kind to you very rude post. I have lived as an ex-pat most of my adult life in more countries than you probably can count, so you have no right to tell me how I should live or adapt to this country. I was told by many before I arrived that there was a large, outgoing, interesting and friendly expat community in the Algarve. I only wanted to find out if this was true, if there were any organized events, and how to go about being a participant. FYI, I have quite a few Portuguese friends and all of my neighbors are Portuguese, so finding my own DNA was not the reason for the post. Thank you for showing me that you are one expat I have no wish to ever meet.


I did apologise upfront in my response, but since your posts had the element of "where do I find a baby sitter" I spoke as I found, especially as options had been offered to you by various contributors, including myself, and you still had the temerity to say "and again I ask". I'm so glad you have such an experienced background in this subject and country, but it does lead me to ask why you asked in the first place ? May you find you fellow USA kin folk and may you stick together in a small corner of this otherwise unblemished country.


----------



## linperez

Hi Reanns,
I am visiting Portugal for the month of February to check it out since I've been hearing so much about it on Live and Invest. I guess your 3 months will be up by then and sorry we won't be able to meet. But I would like hearing of any other nice Expats in your area, and any advise on how I might meet them...other then aerobics. 

I am retired school teacher with 2 grown sons and have visited some recommended retirement places; Abruzzo, Italy and Cuenca, Ecuador and Boquet, Panama and Medillan, Columbia. Can't wait to check out Portugal.


----------



## reanns

Hello Linperez

Today is the end of my 2nd full week living in the beautiful Algarve and I'm still finding my way. But I would be lost without the help of Luis and Ana Paula da Silva who own Algarve Senior Living. (http://www.alagarveseniorliving.com) 

They were the ones that I contacted when I came here last June and again when I decided I would really like to see what living here was like, they were the ones that found me my beautiful cottage to rent. They are the ones that answer all my questions, have lists of doctors and dentists in the area, will stop by and see how you are doing, just about anything you could need, they could arrange for here in the Algarve region. 

Unfortunately my time is up on January 31st, so I will miss your arrival, but I'll leave the great weather for you to enjoy!

ReAnn


----------



## linperez

Hi,
Thanks for the reply. I will be checking out the www link for senior living. I am spending a week in Lisbon and a week in Porto then the rest of my month in Algarve but haven't made a choice yet. Would love any suggestions you may have. Like you I will not have a car and depend on public transportation. ( I have never rented a car internationally and guess I could if it is recommended). Since this is my first visit to Portugal, and I have been visiting places recommended for retirement, I know how important prior information is before a visit. 

I hope you enjoy your stay. As for that one post. Sometimes humor in print isn't noticed by some. Hope you don't run into that person. In Italy I met people at markets. In Ecuador at expat bars/restaurants (was the friendliest place I have visited), in Panama taking a language class. In Bolivia at high end co-op shops. It was always unexpected. 
Linda


----------



## reanns

Linda - there is an American in Portugal group, they have their own Facebook page and the majority live in Cascais and Lisbon. I'm going up to check them out as they host a huge Thanksgiving dinner. Will spend a few days in that area. I have found that the Algarve is warm - and very quiet. If you are a single, like me, I don't know how much you would like the quiet. I will see at the end of 3 months and may chose to go further north the next time. There is so much more activity in the Lisbon area compared to here. Also, you do not want to be in the Algarve in the summer. The tourists take over the the heat is murder - witn no ac available in most places. But it's beautiful and getting around via bus and train is easy. Here is another great website just for that - Bus and train timetables for the Algarve - an unofficlal  website - HOME PAGE

Where in the States are you from? As to meeting people - isn't happening yet. I've joined an aerobics class and a water aerobics class, so we'll see. 

ReAnn


----------

